
Pomera: Pocket Typewriter with E Ink - sohkamyung
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2132003782/pomera-pocket-typewriter-with-e-ink
======
PyroLagus
Cool idea, but pretty expensive. Might be worth the price if you could run
linux on it, but I suppose that would drain the battery pretty quickly; I'm
not sure how well the Linux TTY is optimized for e-ink. Either way, only being
able to type on Qwerty and Japanese Kana input is pretty limiting considering
that the main feature is being able to type stuff.

------
c22
Too bad it doesn't seem to have any kind of encryption option.

